# I'm coming for you ...



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

No fancy pictures. No threats about severe carnage.

I'm coming for you. You don't know me but I know you.  

Could you be one of the victims? :hn

0103 8555 7492 5129 4484

0103 8555 7492 4080 8722

0103 8555 7492 6178 0243


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Speaking from experience....y'all better watch out!! :mn


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Yeah ... go gettum!

Ders gold in dem dar boxes!


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

By the looks of the tracking numbers it appears as though I am safe......whew

:r 

Seriously 3 bombs? Watch out above, below and sideways gorillas!!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

fishforfree said:


> By the looks of the tracking numbers it appears as though I am safe......whew


How can you tell that already?


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Hide the wommens and chillins!


----------



## TimButz2 (Jan 5, 2007)

Go get'um Jeff, can't wait to see the carnage:gn:gn


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

fishforfree said:


> By the looks of the tracking numbers it appears as though I am safe...





icehog3 said:


> How can you tell that already?


Scott's magical. He performs feats of numerological divination.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Jeff's going to put a hurting on a few poor souls!!!!!!!!


Go Get'em Jeff!!!!!!



Ron


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Speaking from experience....y'all better watch out!! :mn


Bastage got me too for no good reason  Yes,lookout!!! :r


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Go get 'em:ss


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> How can you tell that already?


I can't........I just like messin' with peoples minds. :r


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

massphatness said:


> Scott's magical. He performs feats of numerological divination.


Shhhhhhhh.

:r :r:r:r


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

fishforfree said:


> I can't........I just like messin' with peoples minds. :r





fishforfree said:


> Shhhhhhhh.
> 
> :r :r:r:r


I don't know you, so you might be one of the targets.  I guess we'll just have to wait.

This is gonna be fun.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

I'm just glad it's not me!!!!! I still have the scars from you from the war we were/are in :ss !!!!!!!


Get'em Good Jeff!!!!!!



Ron


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

What a meanie! :tu

I haven't seen any of your bombs, but if the hog says to be scared, that speaks volumes


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

DBall said:


> What a meanie! :tu
> 
> I haven't seen any of your bombs, but if the hog says to be scared, that speaks volumes


:tpd::tpd::tpd:


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Looks like Jeff is up to his old tricks and just as Tom stated, you better watch out:gn


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

DBall said:


> What a meanie! :tu
> 
> I haven't seen any of your bombs, but if the hog says to be scared, that speaks volumes


I'll vouch for his bombs. Be wary, unsuspecting targets....


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

DBall said:


> What a meanie! :tu
> 
> I haven't seen any of your bombs, but if the hog says to be scared, that speaks volumes





Conch Republican said:


> :tpd::tpd::tpd:


Check the war threads. you'll see how i roll. 

One day closer to ...


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

COOL! Nothing more fun than senseless and indescriminate cigar-bomb carnage... Let's see some damage... 

Attention Targets: Bring on the pics! :r


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

Ron1YY said:


> I'm just glad it's not me!!!!! I still have the scars from you from the war we were/are in :ss !!!!!!!


"were/are"? Oh no you didn't! Anyway, Ron I think you are spreading yourself a bit too thin on the war front. I'm just an innocent bystander who happened to send a great brother some sticks.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

The Dakotan said:


> "were/are"? Oh no you didn't! *Anyway, Ron I think you are spreading yourself a bit too thin on the war front.* I'm just an innocent bystander who happened to send a great brother some sticks.


I still have a few more aisles left to send :ss

Still, your attacks in the war have been nothing less than BRUTAL!!!! Like I said, Glad I'm not in the list 

Ron


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

I had a crap ass day (hence my post whoring). I decide to stop for a take out pizza on the way home because I really don't feel like cooking. Rushing toward the house with ever getting colder thin-crust pizza. Decide enroute the mail can wait 'til tomorrow. 

Round the corner and see a thin trail of smoke drizzling it's way toward the heavens. The mailbox is hanging from a tiny shred of its hinge. I hear a dog barking in the distance. There is a distinct word in his barks. "bombed, bombed, bombed" 

Oh, SH*T. 

Indeed. Bombed by one of my own South Dakota brethren. The Dakotan just sallied forth and lobbed a beaut' right into the kill zone. Despite the pain of my injuries, I'm smiling ear to ear. You definitely made my day.

You want me to post the carnage after I change my shorts ('cuz first you say it, then you do it) or is this underground warfare?


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

This thread is useless without some pics!!!:r


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

Munkey said:


> I had a crap ass day (hence my post whoring). I decide to stop for a take out pizza on the way home because I really don't feel like cooking. Rushing toward the house with ever getting colder thin-crust pizza. Decide enroute the mail can wait 'til tomorrow.
> 
> Round the corner and see a thin trail of smoke drizzling it's way toward the heavens. The mailbox is hanging from a tiny shred of its hinge. I hear a dog barking in the distance. There is a distinct word in his barks. "bombed, bombed, bombed"
> 
> ...


I'm glad you got the package! Welcome to the jungle my dakota brother!

Post pics if you want. I think you might start a revolution if you don't. :r:r


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> This thread is useless without some pics!!!:r


 :tpd: Give us some pics.


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

The Dakotan said:


> I'm glad you got the package! Welcome to the jungle my dakota brother!
> 
> Post pics if you want. I think you might start a revolution if you don't. :r:r


You just wanna blow up my camera too... Bastert!

Gimme a few minutes...


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Munkey said:


> You just wanna blow up my camera too... Bastert!
> 
> Gimme a few minutes...


I wanna see what all the hubbub is about...


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

We want to see CARNAGE!!!!!!!!



Ron


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

I see that one other has been delivered and the other got a notice of delivery left. 
:ss:ss:ss

oh newbs ... were are you??? :chk:chk


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

Here it is. Whew... There is not one cigar in here I've tried in any vintage. Of course. I have no idea where I'd find a 1992 anything. lol

And a DVD to top off the assault.


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

Munkey said:


> Here it is. Whew... There is not one cigar in here I've tried in any vintage. Of course. I have no idea where I'd find a 1992 anything. lol
> 
> And a DVD to top off the assault.


I'm glad! Welcome to the slope. Consider this a light nudge. :ss:chk


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

The Dakotan said:


> I'm glad! Welcome to the slope. Consider this a light nudge. :ss:chk


Real light. :r I heard Ron has it in for me too, but I'm a slippery little devil.


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

Munkey said:


> Real light. :r I heard Ron has it in for me too, but I'm a slippery little devil.


I'm a lightweight compared to Ron. You are :hn if Ron comes after you.


----------



## TimButz2 (Jan 5, 2007)

Munkey said:


> Real light. :r I heard Ron has it in for me too, but I'm a slippery little devil.


You are playing with fire there buddy!!!


----------



## TimButz2 (Jan 5, 2007)

Nice Job Jeff, great hit!!


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

The Dakotan said:


> I'm a lightweight compared to Ron. You are :hn if Ron comes after you.


In who's world are YOU considered a lightweight  !!!!!!!! Certainly not mine!!!!!!! I took my beating from you and STILL carry the scars from it!!!!

Great Hit Jeff!!!!!! Munkey, you are definately going to enjoy those :dr

Ron


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

Ron1YY said:


> In who's world are YOU considered a lightweight  !!!!!!!! Certainly not mine!!!!!!! I took my beating from you and STILL carry the scars from it!!!!
> 
> Great Hit Jeff!!!!!! Munkey, you are definately going to enjoy those :dr
> 
> Ron


My lighter hand is already shaking with anticipation. Gonna be a long week of resting for those sticks. I might have to do a warm weather dance or something.


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

Ron1YY said:


> In who's world are YOU considered a lightweight  !!!!!!!! Certainly not mine!!!!!!! I took my beating from you and STILL carry the scars from it!!!!
> Great Hit Jeff!!!!!! Munkey, you are definately going to enjoy those :dr
> Ron


Haha! I am just trying to make you feel like the king of the hill so your demise is more shocking.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

The Dakotan said:


> Haha! I am just trying to make you feel like the king of the hill *so your demise is more shocking*.


Oh CRAP!!!!!!!! Did I miss something? :hn

Ron


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

Ron1YY said:


> Oh CRAP!!!!!!!! Did I miss something? :hn
> 
> Ron


You said it yourself, "the war that we were/are in" :ss

Although, it's not my move. :chk


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

The Dakotan said:


> You said it yourself, "the war that we were/are in" :ss
> 
> Although, it's not my move. :chk


That is true, I got sidetracked by the northern aggresion crew and then MMH III!!!!!!

Some things must continue :ss

Soon my brother

Ron


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

All bombs have landed. I wonder if there were casualties. :hn


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

*BOOM!!!*

The Dakotan took out my mailbox and half my neighbors!!!

All I have to say is, "What, in the name of all that is holy, did I do to you???"

I was fighting illness yesterday when I got home from work... You know I was really ill because I didn't check the mail or log onto CS! A buddy came over last night and I was explaining cigar bombs. I told him I could almost guarantee there was one waiting for me in the mailbox. This morning I went to check the mail and...

*BOOM!!!*

This was the incendiary device, that caused the explosion!!!










Can you believe the carnage???

Eight ISOM and five NonHabanos = 13 (unlucky) missiles of destruction

+ a DVD - The Fabulous Story of the Cuban Cigar

You are one hell of a SOBOTL!!!:r

Thanks Brother!!!


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

dwhitacre said:


> Can you believe the carnage???
> 
> Eight ISOM and five NonHabanos = 13 (unlucky) missiles of destruction
> 
> ...


You are very welcome. I'd heard about you from some other gorillas. You are a valuable addition to CS!

Enjoy the smokes. :ss


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Great Day !!!!!!!!!! You are trying to kill off some newbie, Aren't you Jeff!!!!!


Another killer Hit!!!!!!! Enjoy them Darrell!!!!!!!!


Ron


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron1YY said:


> Great Day !!!!!!!!!! You are trying to kill off some newbie, Aren't you Jeff!!!!!
> 
> Another killer Hit!!!!!!! Enjoy them Darrell!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


I will!!! Thanks Ron!!!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

great hits, Jeff!!!!! :tu :gn


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Dam.........That was one big BOOM !!


Excellent hit there.....whoa...:dr


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

Jeff!!!! Jeff, Jeff, JEEeeeEEEEFFF!!!

*!!!!!*










Boyfriend, you are in SUCH trouble now.


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

Joan said:


> Jeff!!!! Jeff, Jeff, JEEeeeEEEEFFF!!!
> 
> *!!!!!*
> 
> ...


hahaha. why? what did I do?


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

The Dakotan said:


> hahaha. why? what did I do?












http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=140407

I gots friends where u live. Buster. :r


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

All the bombs have landed. The Dakotan strikes again.  

Always remember, I'm coming for you ...


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

How come it is the quiet ones that hit so ruthlessly?


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

smokeyscotch said:


> How come it is the quiet ones that hit so ruthlessly?


I'm quite? I'm just not a PW. hahaha.

I'm coming for someone again. 20 men who ride like 100? more like 1000!!!!


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

The Dakotan said:


> I'm quite? I'm just not a PW. hahaha.
> 
> I'm coming for someone again. 20 men who ride like 100? more like 1000!!!!


At least I know I'm safe. hehe


----------

